# panasonic lumix DMC ZS7 sd card problems



## ohampel (May 3, 2011)

Hello
i have this camera for some 2 month. so far with no problems.
the last pics i took are ok to see on my computer, yet, the video films cannot be played on my pc since i get a message stating that the file cannot be read.

on top, today upon turning the camera on there is a messege that the pics will be recorded on the internal memory only. the camera cannot playback any pics [still or video] from the sd card.

the same problem exists with other sd cards inserted into the camera.

the same problem exist after formating the sd card.

turning the camera off and pulling the batery out did not help.

so, at the moment, my brand new camera is limited to some 6 low quality pics...

any help will be appreciated

thanks

Oran


----------



## DomCru (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Oran,
two issues here.
1. The videos you take on your camera are in a format your PC does not currently support. If you check this review of your camera near the bottom of the first page it talks about opening and converting the AVCHD Lite videos: 
http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/panasonic/dmc_zs7-review

2. It sounds like the SD card slot is not picking up the SD card properly, hence why you can't see or play back any videos or pics from the card. In my Lumix TZ6 the card goes in so far, then there is a bit of a bounce as it clips in. Are your cards doing this? If so, and if they are not being picked up, I would take the camera to a repair shop as the SD slot may be damaged.


----------



## ohampel (May 3, 2011)

so

at the end I did this:

1. formate the external memory card via a computer.

2. conect the camera to the p.c and once it's identified as an external drive - format it.

3. insert a memory card into the camera.

4. set the camera to playback mode and go to the settings menu. then do the external memory formate.

should be ok now

oran


----------

